# Pee Wee Herman Replica



## MTGeorge (Feb 12, 2014)

In the past couple of years I have seen a few really good Pee Wee Herman replica bikes pop up out there but the timing has never been right for me to purchase one.  Now I have a little $$$ in my pocket and I would like to get my all time favorite bike if somebody has one they want to part with.  I am looking for a close replica not just a red bike with a few accessories.  Please let me know if you have one that you might be willing to part with.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Feb 12, 2014)

There is a big thread on theRPF.com with tons of Pee Wee builds..may be a good place to start


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 12, 2014)

*Here one most likely not for sale though*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 12, 2014)

*I've seen that one ... yeah more than likely not for sale though ...*



abe lugo said:


>




2013 Rose Parade ride ....


----------



## spoker (Feb 15, 2014)

that looks like the bike evan hatcher built


----------



## skillcrane (Feb 15, 2014)

Dang Abe, seeing your bike in its element makes me want to get back on track & get back to building.

If only I hadn't picked up a Spaceliner last week....


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 15, 2014)

*Please post pics if you have any*



spoker said:


> that looks like the bike evan hatcher built



 Or pm info, i like to see other replicas, i built that one.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 3, 2014)

*Here is one on ebay*

not mine.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171254302438


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 3, 2014)

*America on Wheels Museum*

I'm not sure what area you are from, but there is a Pee Wee bike replica on permanent display
in the America On Wheels Auto Museum in Allentown, PA.
 My wife and I have been there, it's a very nice museum.
 Here is their link
http://www.americaonwheels.org/
                                                                      Wayne


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 3, 2014)

*Other X1's in other Museums  or displays*

Here is a pic of it. Just another replica.
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3485/3227223652_6f7f17e6d8_b.jpg

There are only two real Movie bikes on display, one in the Hollywood Museum, in Hollywood. The other is owned by the Bike Musuem of America, New Bremen, OH,  but  its on a road show in Penn. at The Carnegie Science Center. Here http://www.carnegiesciencecenter.org/exhibits/bikes/

There are also replicas on display at Bicycle Heaven and a the Volo Auto Museum and at the Antique place in Central California with all the bikes in the rafters.

Just as everyone takes their Motobikes, Aerocycles, and super deluxe bikes seriously, I take my X1 replicas and real movie bikes the same.

I also collect images of inspired by bikes and bad copies.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 3, 2014)

*abe lugo*

I stated that it was a replica.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 3, 2014)

*hey no prob - just point out where the rest of them are at*



Wayne Adam said:


> read what I wrote... I stated that it was a replica!



Yeah I saw that. Just edited it. no hard feelings, I hope.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 3, 2014)

*It's cool*

Everything is cool Abe....Wayne


----------



## catfish (Mar 4, 2014)

I want my bike back!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> not mine.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171254302438




I may be way out of line here and am not market savvy on X1 replicas but the Ebay ad says he bought this bike for $10k? What was it P.T. Barnum said....uuummm yea! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 4, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I may be way out of line here and am not market savvy on X1 replicas but the Ebay ad says he bought this bike for $10k? What was it P.T. Barnum said....uuummm yea! V/r Shawn




I saw that too... I guess he's willing to take a loss......


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 4, 2014)

wear gloves


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 5, 2014)

*The massess are speaking --- stupid masses of stupid people*

check out this link 24K
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171254302438


----------

